# CHMOD777 nicht möglich



## iNstinct (4. Januar 2005)

hi leute, egal was ich mache um den CHMOD auf 777 zu stellen, er wird immer wieder auf 755 gestellt. somit macht der server es unmöglich ein upload script zu erstellen. könntet ihr mir vielleicht helfen?


----------



## Sinac (4. Januar 2005)

Um welchen Ordner / Datei eght es denn? Mit wlchen User machst du das und ist er besitzer der Datei? Welche Dist. hast du?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. Januar 2005)

Wahrscheinlich wird es sich um ein Shared-Hosting-System handeln. Uploadscript kann durchaus möglich sein - je nachdem, unter welchem Benutzer die Scripte ausgeführt werden und welcher Benutzer Besitzer des Verzeichnisses ist.


----------



## iNstinct (4. Januar 2005)

ich bin der besitzer des ftp's also der einzige user. der ordner wurde auf dem ftp erstellt und in ihm sind ein paar image dateien und das uploadscript


----------

